# Aquarium Apps



## Izzy- (Jun 11, 2014)

Hmm, Aquarium Diary sounds interesting.


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

Nice share! I'm getting rid of my android this week or I'd give them a spin.


----------



## Matthew RJ (Jul 4, 2012)

*how about*

I really want a program like that for my computer...any suggestions? A log / diary / calendar


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Matthew RJ said:


> I really want a program like that for my computer...any suggestions? A log / diary / calendar


There's one on the Mac called maquarium. It has a database of fish to which is cool.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

